# My Brand New R/C Airplane... P-39Q Aircobra....



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2005)

Super Sweet-Ass.......... My first warbird....

Trike landing gear, not a tail dragger.... Front nose gear will be installed when motor gets in.... Will be in the air for the first flight tomorrow......... I'll post more pics from the flightline and whatnot this weekend.........

HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

Very cool Les, good luck!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 13, 2005)

Cool! 
You just need to write 'Slave 1' on the nose.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 13, 2005)

I like the pilot!

It looks like a really nice RC plane. We're all looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2005)

Good to see you back Les. Let's see some flying shots!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 14, 2005)

Looks amaing, but why have Boba Fett inside?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2005)

Casue the pilot that came with the kit was absolutly gay looking.... I tried to get a different one at the 2 hobby shops but all they had were too tall and wide for this cockpit....

And besides......... Boba Fett is the baddest Mofo in the Galaxy, and my favorite Star Wars character.......

And it looks cool as hell.......


----------



## JCS (May 14, 2005)

Looks pretty good, Les 8) Was it a kit or an ARF?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2005)

ARF....... The best way to go IMO.... Less hassle and faster box to flight time... Ive built several kits already and the convienience of the ARF setup is just too good to be true.......

Unfortunatly, I was not able to get it into the air.. It took more time to finish the assembly and install the motor/servos/linkages.....

Next weekend for sure.....

Now I can suffer for another whole week ggrrr...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Looks great....Im thinking of getting an RC plane


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

LoL... Here are 2 pics i took yesterday in our "Shop", which is really just an airconditioned room under my buddy Lloyds house, which is on stilts....

Not sure how many planes our crew of 5 have there........ Over 30????


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Woah thats crazy... An organized mess right?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

LoL actually yes and no... Lloyd is the Ringmeister, and he's just a plain retard, so............

I know where all my shiit is, and thats all that matters LOL......


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 15, 2005)

Just a question:

How much would you sell your Mustang GT for?

I'm wondering how much it would actually cost for a 94-97 donor car for one of these.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

Its my wifes Mustang, and she's too much of a girl to own a GT... She thought (Correctly I might add) that if she got the GT, I would abuse it....

Silly girl actually does have a brain after all....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 15, 2005)

Oh..

My mistake, I thought only the GT had the hood scoops...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

Not too sure about that... I dont regard those on her car as hood scoops....


----------

